# 8 dpo symptoms- PLEASE be a BFP in the making!!



## AntzInPantz

Hi ladies, 

I am a new member to this forum but I have been lurking for months... My DF and I have been TTC since Dec last year with no luck yet. HOWEVER this cycle I started using OPKs and taking Vitex (my cycle has been quite long and GP thought this may regulate it) and I ovulated on CD16 (thats fantastic for me, I usually ovulate around day 23). I am now 8dpo and-

1. Have been experiencing weird stomach pains. Last night I had pain in both sides of my lower abdomen, not severe but certainly noticeable. Today the pain has changed to a bubbly/pulling pain in the center of my lower abdo. Definately a new thing for me.
2. Creamy lotiony CM. Not heaps of it but definitely there.
3. Insomnia. It is now midnight and cannot sleep.
4. Cloudy urine. Strange... Not sure if this is a pg sign or not, thought I would include it though.

Going to be very disappointed if this doesnt end in a BFP. I feel so different this cycle! The stomach 'discomfort' is my MAJOR symptom!

My birthday is on Thursday, I would LOVE a BFP present!!!!!!!

Anyone else feeling the same sort of symptoms? Thank god for this forum, I need someone to talk to about this!!

xxxxxxxxx 

Baby dust to all u strong ladies.


----------



## AntzInPantz

Forgot to add!

My lower back is really sore tonight too and I never get back aches!!!

I never thought I would be happy to have a sore back ha ha


----------



## krystal27

i am also 8 dpo

good luck!


----------



## AntzInPantz

Krystal27 Ill have my fingers crossed for you...

Any noteworthy symptoms?

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Sdgal619

Are you doing the bbt charting? I am a poas addict! I used over 50 preg tests last month, this time I'm trying to stay calm and patience even through I have over 50 more tests. I tested a BFN but I know it's still early. How many more day is your cycle? I hope you'll get a BFP for your bday present!


----------



## PreshFest

I'm 9dpo today and insanely nauseous. It started 4 days ago but is getting progressively worse. Unfortunately, I've had this happen to me in my 2ww before. Both when I was pregnant and not pregnant. So it's not a very good indication of anything for me, which is frustrating. I also THINK my right boob is getting sore, but its pretty light and hard to be sure if I'm making it up or not. I've had bouts of moodiness, too. And lots of lower back pain.

I'm pretty sure I'm out, but I'm going to test tomorrow anyway.. I think I have 3 or 4 tests so I'll prob use them all up even though I promised myself I wouldn't!


----------



## PreshFest

Sdgal619 said:


> Are you doing the bbt charting? I am a poas addict! I used over 50 preg tests last month, this time I'm trying to stay calm and patience even through I have over 50 more tests. I tested a BFN but I know it's still early. How many more day is your cycle? I hope you'll get a BFP for your bday present!

OMG! You are the emitome of a POAS addict!! That is insane! I love it, though. I always feel better when I do it, though. It's like I get it out of my system and I can move on...until 12 hrs later when I POAS again lol


----------



## AntzInPantz

Hey girls!

Wow sdgal you are a POAS addict! But if I had access to them I would be POAS every day too.... Im out of OPKs and HPTs- my fiance wont let me buy any more until my testing day too- I was going to test on my birthday but I think Ill wait til the day after because I dont want the disappointment!

Good luck for your test Preshfest, ur still in with a shot! 

Lets keep our fingers crossed girls... I hope Mr Stork visits us all!

x


----------



## Sdgal619

yeah... Someone told me about amazon.com 50 test for $10. Baby dusts to ya! Keep us posted:)


----------



## HelloKelye

AntzInPantz said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am a new member to this forum but I have been lurking for months... My DF and I have been TTC since Dec last year with no luck yet. HOWEVER this cycle I started using OPKs and taking Vitex (my cycle has been quite long and GP thought this may regulate it) and I ovulated on CD16 (thats fantastic for me, I usually ovulate around day 23). I am now 8dpo and-
> 
> 1. Have been experiencing weird stomach pains. Last night I had pain in both sides of my lower abdomen, not severe but certainly noticeable. Today the pain has changed to a bubbly/pulling pain in the center of my lower abdo. Definately a new thing for me.
> 2. Creamy lotiony CM. Not heaps of it but definitely there.
> 3. Insomnia. It is now midnight and cannot sleep.
> 4. Cloudy urine. Strange... Not sure if this is a pg sign or not, thought I would include it though.
> 
> Going to be very disappointed if this doesnt end in a BFP. I feel so different this cycle! The stomach 'discomfort' is my MAJOR symptom!
> 
> My birthday is on Thursday, I would LOVE a BFP present!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyone else feeling the same sort of symptoms? Thank god for this forum, I need someone to talk to about this!!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> Baby dust to all u strong ladies.

Hello!!! I'm 6dpo today - no symptoms except for a bit of spotting a few hours ago. Hoping it's IB! Good luck to you all!!


----------



## babysiew

I bought 130 UPT thru ebay last mth for GBP16.75


----------



## AntzInPantz

OOOh HelloKelye I hope that it is IB!! I havent had any IB, but I sure am looking for it every time I go to the bathroom! Fx for you, I cant wait to hear how things turn out for everyone.
Right now I have a killer headache... Paracetamol time! Trying so hard not to blame every symptom on ?PG but its so hard...............

Gee, my willpower really is getting a workout.
;-)


----------



## AntzInPantz

OK so further symptom watching.............

Just did an OPK which showed a dark line (not positive but almost there). This is a good sign right?? Tummy discomfort continues.... Also I cant reach my Cervix. 

Im starting to really convince myself that this could be my month finally. I will be so devestated if its not!!


----------



## babysiew

AntzInPantz said:


> OK so further symptom watching.............
> 
> Just did an OPK which showed a dark line (not positive but almost there). This is a good sign right?? Tummy discomfort continues.... Also I cant reach my Cervix.
> 
> Im starting to really convince myself that this could be my month finally. I will be so devestated if its not!!

Sorry, OPK is for ovulation right? why u use OPK to check for pregnancy? sorry if i m blur


----------



## AntzInPantz

OPKs are for checking ovulation, I havent got any HPTs so I just used an opk after reading this article

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

As it says, it is by no means a reliable way of testing for pregnancy, more just for the fun of it...

Testing in two days WITH a HPT...


----------



## babysiew

AntzInPantz said:


> OPKs are for checking ovulation, I havent got any HPTs so I just used an opk after reading this article
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
> 
> As it says, it is by no means a reliable way of testing for pregnancy, more just for the fun of it...
> 
> Testing in two days WITH a HPT...

IC! Thanks for explaining. :)


----------



## Spicychick10

I'm 13dpo and I kind of have had the same things you've had. I hope we both get our bfp! :) GL!


----------



## AntzInPantz

No problems abysiew. It certainly isnt reliable and not a recommended way to test. But i think i just needed to pee on something ha ha.

GL to you too SpicyChick! When are you testing..??

xx


----------



## Spicychick10

AntzInPantz said:


> No problems abysiew. It certainly isnt reliable and not a recommended way to test. But i think i just needed to pee on something ha ha.
> 
> GL to you too SpicyChick! When are you testing..??
> 
> xx


I'm so nervous about testing that I don't even know! Haha! Um...maybe Friday. I just want to wait long enough for the hcg lvls to build up. Its weird because I usually feel like poo before af comes. I feel good LOL hope it's a good sign! When are you testing??


----------



## AntzInPantz

Well SpicyChick we can be testing buddies because Im testing Friday too! Ill only be 10dpo but Im feeling very confident, my symptoms have been so pronounced something HAS to be going on! 
Awesome, be brave and best of luck with your test!


----------



## babysiew

I am doing my blood test later. Going to see my doctor. Fingers cross though I am not so optimistic. Will get my results tmr.


----------



## AntzInPantz

Babysiew I will be thinking of you! Best of luck for the test and stay positive- Im sure positive thinking helps!


----------



## babysiew

Thanks Antz


----------



## Sdgal619

AntzInPantz said:


> No problems abysiew. It certainly isnt reliable and not a recommended way to test. But i think i just needed to pee on something ha ha.
> 
> GL to you too SpicyChick! When are you testing..??
> 
> xx

Haha, I'm on the same boat! I peed on a lot of LH test strip just to stay positive With my last cycle. I'm 9 dpo and tested 4 times today already with the hcg test *sigh* these past 2ww is so frustrating. Is breasts tenderness one of the signs? These past couple days I've had that and creamy cm.... Positive thoughts and baby dusts to all!


----------



## StayHopeful

Hi ladies, I'm in the same boat. 8dpo today and hoping for a BFP on Friday (it's DH's birthday, so it would make a nice surprise for him!). I've had super sensitive nipples since o and a few really really mild cramps at 6dpo... Now I have a bad cold so it's hard to tell what my symptoms are, I feel lousy in general and don't want to take anything just in case.


----------



## AntzInPantz

Lets keep up those positive thoughts ladies!! 

Brushed my teeth this morning and bleeding gums++. Could be another sign, but then again I could have just brushed too hard! 

The guessing game continues.....

xx


----------



## babysiew

just to update, my blood test negative and coincidentally my AF comes today :)


----------



## AntzInPantz

Aw Bbysiew that sucks- and isnt it always the way!? Good luck for your next cycle! :)


----------



## babysiew

Thanks! Will be doing HSG to rule out the blocked tubes


----------



## Spicychick10

AntzInPantz said:


> Well SpicyChick we can be testing buddies because Im testing Friday too! Ill only be 10dpo but Im feeling very confident, my symptoms have been so pronounced something HAS to be going on!
> Awesome, be brave and best of luck with your test!

Sure! :) Today I'm 15 dpo and no af. Been having light cramps on and off. And these headaches, Ugh! I actually woke up the past couple mornings with a sore throat and was really sleepy at around 10pm last night even though I had 9 hours of sleep!! Something is going on LOL. I guess we'll see tomorrow!! :thumbup: GL to u! :flower:


----------



## Spicychick10

StayHopeful said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in the same boat. 8dpo today and hoping for a BFP on Friday (it's DH's birthday, so it would make a nice surprise for him!). I've had super sensitive nipples since o and a few really really mild cramps at 6dpo... Now I have a bad cold so it's hard to tell what my symptoms are, I feel lousy in general and don't want to take anything just in case.

Hope you get your BFP! Lots of baby dust to you! :dust::dust:


----------



## Sdgal619

I'm 10 dpo today and I had cramps, nausea, and creamy CM these past 5 days....so far I tested 12 tests since yesterday and of course it's bfn. I hope all the symptoms and signs are real and not in my head. GL ladies... Oh btw have you guys heard of royal jelly? I started taking them during my O. Let's see if they work:/


----------



## summerlove101

I'm 8 dpo today and having the back pains and weird feelings in my lower stomach. AF is due on the 12th so I'm really considering taking an early PT tomorrow and hopefully surprising my fiance when he gets home from work. Really hoping its a BFP! Good luck to you!


----------



## AntzInPantz

Well BFN over here. I really truly expected a BFP. Oh well I won't give up yet- 10 dpo now, I'll wait until 13 dpo until I test again. 
What a let down. Bleugh....

What is royal jelly for SDGal?

Summerlove I have been having the same Symptoms. Wait as long as u can before testing. This disappointment sucks- not to mention now I'm concerned about what these pains mean!

Off to my family's farm for Easter- hopefully that will take my mind off ttcing!

Happy Easter to all, I hope the Easter Bunny visits you!

Xxxx


----------



## StayHopeful

:bfn: for me this morning, I'm 9-10dpo. I knew it was probably too early for me to test, but today is DH's birthday plus I have to go to the doctor this morning about my ankle and I was hoping I'd know something in case they want to do x rays. My CM this morning was brownish though, good sign? ::?:


----------



## Sdgal619

Antz here is a link on royal jelly https://natural-fertility-info.com/royal-jelly.html and a BFN for me too at 11 dpo:(


----------



## amandajo

6 dpo light cramping..good sign? Good luck everyone, think thick! ( uterus lining)


----------



## Sdgal619

I hope today is the day! :/


----------



## AntzInPantz

Hey all! Hope we are all sticking in there, good luck to those getting geared up to test. I'm still experiencing mild cramps and sore back, mostly at night. Also I had a lot of EWCM today, more than I do at O time. I'm 11dpO today, waiting til 13dpo to test again...

Trying to forget about it but it's hard, staying at my parents farm for Easter with my brother, SIL and their new baby- I'm getting so much pressure to produce a cousin for their baby. I want to scream IM TRYING!!!!!


----------



## Kelstar82

Good luck to everyone xxxx I'm 8 dpo and feel the same as I do every month :( but got to think positive xxx

:dust: 

Xxx


----------



## AntzInPantz

So how's everyone going ladies?

I'm thinking I am out, my symptoms are settling down. Testing tomorrow morning, anyone else with me??

x


----------



## Kelstar82

Aww Antz i know how you feel i got married last year and straight after everyones asking when we are having babies... Its so frustrating as my hubbys sister is expecting her 3 rd baby at 21 and she never planned any. Just hope we get our :bfp: soon xx good luck x 


:dust:


----------



## Sdgal619

AntzInPantz said:


> So how's everyone going ladies?
> 
> I'm thinking I am out, my symptoms are settling down. Testing tomorrow morning, anyone else with me??
> 
> x

This is awful.... I work graveyard and I.m testing like crazy !! 15 tests last night and 10 already ... It's every hour I'm poas! I see lines where others dont see it. Tomrrowbs my 13dpo I think.... I hope it is positve!ditto to all


----------



## StayHopeful

AntzInPantz said:


> So how's everyone going ladies?
> 
> I'm thinking I am out, my symptoms are settling down. Testing tomorrow morning, anyone else with me??
> 
> x

We're not out yet, not until AF shows! I'm going to test again on Mon morning, that will be 13dpo for me


----------



## StayHopeful

Tested this afternoon, 12dpo, :bfn:. Starting to feel very discouraged.


----------



## AntzInPantz

I'm with you stayhopeful. Tested 12dpo and bfn. 

I can't understand what these pains have been then. I have had cramping in my uterus area for one week now, any ideas anyone?? It has gradually decreased over the week. I've never experienced this before! I was sure I would be pregnant.... :(


----------



## AntzInPantz

Oh and thanks Kelstar. Noone can understand how hard this is unless they are going through it. I know it's only early for me (cycle 4 looks like its over) but it is still the hugest disappointment every time I see that BFN. And the added pressure from family has me smiling through gritted teeth.... 

THEY DON'T TEACH YOU THIS IN HEALTH CLASSES!!! I was under the impression that if I had sex without a condom I would get pregnant straight away! How wrong I was....


----------



## StayHopeful

AntzInPantz said:


> I'm with you stayhopeful. Tested 12dpo and bfn.
> 
> I can't understand what these pains have been then. I have had cramping in my uterus area for one week now, any ideas anyone?? It has gradually decreased over the week. I've never experienced this before! I was sure I would be pregnant.... :(

I keep trying to tell myself that some people get their bfps after getting a neg 12dpo... I was just so sure that it would be a positive today. I'm really gutted. But we're not out until AF shows!:hugs:


----------



## AntzInPantz

Hugs to you too! Yes, let's try to stay positive!!! I will test again 2 days after AF is due (Friday). That's if the witch doesn't show her ugly face....

Xx


----------



## StayHopeful

Going to try to wait that long, we'll see if I make it!


----------



## Sdgal619

My AF is supposed to show up tomorrow.... I showed my DH the tests bc I think I see a second line.... He thinks I'm crazy. Thanks all for understanding that the TWW is awful! Again GL ladies! Like stay hopeful said....it's not over until AF comes.


----------



## Sdgal619

My AF came on time..... I'm out:( going try vitex for this cycle. Hope everyone here is BFP:)


----------



## AntzInPantz

Hey SDGal sorry the evil witch arrived... I tried Vitex for the first time this cycle- I know people say it takes about 3 months to work but Ive seen results already. It brought my O day to CD16, usually I O around CD22 so I was very happy about that!

Hopefully Vitex shows some positive results for you :)


----------



## Sdgal619

Thanks, I actually bought that today before I read your post and I also went to see an acupuncturist who gave me some herbal meds that is suppose to help warm my uterus.and on Thursday I have an appt with my OBGYN ....let's hope I can conceive this month:/


----------



## Babybum

I'm also 8dpo. AF should be here on the 15-17. Hopefully he does NOT show her face. I tested today and of course got a :BFN: :sigh: 
But I'll try waiting a few more days to test so I don't disappoint myself. But I'm a Poas-aholic :p
Good luck to you all an hopefully we all get our :BFP: this month!! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

AF got me today too :cry:


----------



## AntzInPantz

Good luck babybum!!!

Aw that sucks StayHopeful....... Good luck for the next cycle. 

I'm still hanging in there. No AF yet but have been a little crampy...

Xx


----------



## NYcountrygirl

aw so sorry :(


----------



## Babybum

I've had stomach cramps today also :( 
Hopefully it is not AF coming! 
Good luck to you all. 
And so sorry stay hopeful. I know it an be stressful, but it'll all be worth it when you're holding your little baby in the future! :)


----------



## StayHopeful

Thanks, Babybum, hope the witch stays away for you!


----------



## AntzInPantz

Still no AF and no BFP on Internet cheapies. I has AF pains on Wednesday but no AF!!? I wish it would just hurry up and show so I can start the next cycle!! What the heck is going on here....... So confused!


----------

